# GSD Ears



## HamzaI (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello. I got a sable GSD few months back. And his ears were ul at 3 months, both of them. But 1-2 weeks later, both went down and now 1 is up again while other is down. What should i do? Should i be worried and take him to the vet?


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

That's normal. They'll go up and down and all over the place while he's teething. Jack's ears didn't stand and stay standing until he was about 5 months old, and even then they were "soft" at the top until all of his adult teeth had come in.


----------



## HamzaI (Dec 22, 2019)

Oh, Thank you so much! I have been worried. This is Zeus Btw! ?


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello and welcome! Zeus is adorable!


----------

